# Jeep Gladiator Truck



## Kraut783 (Nov 29, 2018)

Looks pretty good....


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 29, 2018)

So ugly.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 30, 2018)

GOTWA said:


> So ugly.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 30, 2018)

That is friggin nasty...and not in a good way.  If you want a truck, buy a truck.  Want a Jeep, but a jeep.   Don't mix the two.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 30, 2018)

I was already planning to buy a Rubicon Diesel Gladiator when they came out. I just wish they had shortend the bed length or made the wheelbase longer. I hate how much overhang there is past the rear wheels though. I guess I will have to wait to see one in person to get a good view of how bad it is.

I did drive a Chevy Colorado with a diesel during a TDY a few months ago. I am now looking at the new Colorado with Bison package.

2019 Colorado ZR2: Off Road Truck - Diesel Truck


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 30, 2018)

I want one.  But I wonder if I’m just better off doing a Brute conversion on my JK.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2018)

It looks like a lego plank with a couple of bricks for the cab.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I want one.  But I wonder if I’m just better off doing a Brute conversion on my JK.




Now you're talkin.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 30, 2018)

I'll take a pic of my Tacoma after my black Friday purchases get installed. I'll show you a real midsize.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Now you're talkin.
> 
> View attachment 25200



That don't look bad at all... The one up top looks ugly as hell though. 

The old school Comanche was a cool truck,  if I could find one in half decent shape I'd buy it and restore it.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Now you're talkin.
> 
> View attachment 25200


This...Not that other monstrosity.


----------



## GOTWA (Nov 30, 2018)

@RackMaster obviously has terrible judgement as well.  True colors are coming out, boys!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2018)

GOTWA said:


> @RackMaster obviously has terrible judgement as well.  True colors are coming out, boys!



There's beauty in everything, probably even your ugly ass.


----------



## digrar (Dec 1, 2018)

79 series Land Cruiser dual cab utes will have that fairly well covered down here.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 1, 2018)

That looks much better but it still looks like one should be wearing a surplus SF10 and carrying an airsoft MP5.


----------



## digrar (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah it's tough to find a moderately modified 79 series with a tray back on it, most of the guys put a custom canopy on the back.

This one is a bit less "designed by a 12 year old".


----------



## policemedic (Dec 2, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I want one.  But I wonder if I’m just better off doing a Brute conversion on my JK.



The Brute is cool but the Gladiator offers options that the Brute doesn’t.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 2, 2018)

Digrar, SpitfireV,

I wish we could get some of the vehicles you have there....would have loved to have gotten a Defender..I even like those two beasts you posted!


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 2, 2018)

Never been one to buy jeeps or trucks, but I definitely have an appreciation of functionality they bring. 

That being said, my experience brings me back to the diesel Toyota Land Cruiser.

This new Jeep seems to be trying to get at the same market.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 2, 2018)

Expensive, but cheaply made like every other jeep I've been in no doubt.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 2, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Digrar, SpitfireV,
> 
> I wish we could get some of the vehicles you have there....would have loved to have gotten a Defender..I even like those two beasts you posted!



I'd quite like a Defender 90. Not seen too many around and I think the Land Rover place has closed up now. Used to see the odd 90 and even more rare 110 but I haven't for a couple of years now.


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 2, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> There's beauty in everything, probably even your ugly ass.



My ass is fine, thank you; I squat.



policemedic said:


> The Brute is cool but the Gladiator offers options that the Brute doesn’t.



The gladiator; options for days!  Just choose your style of ugly.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 2, 2018)

GOTWA said:


> The gladiator; options for days!  Just choose your style of ugly.



😂

If you need to carry more than one extra pax, the Gladiator is your huckleberry.


----------



## digrar (Dec 2, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Digrar, SpitfireV,
> 
> I wish we could get some of the vehicles you have there....would have loved to have gotten a Defender..I even like those two beasts you posted!



They're a nice looking bus, 



but the Cruiser is infinately nicer to drive and maintain. 



SpitfireV said:


> I'd quite like a Defender 90. Not seen too many around and I think the Land Rover place has closed up now. Used to see the odd 90 and even more rare 110 but I haven't for a couple of years now.



They wound the defender up a couple of years ago. Low KM 90 series wagons are still drawing huge money here, good 110s and 130s keep their value pretty well too, but none of them really sold in huge numbers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 2, 2018)

Some straight up haters in this thread. :) one day I will have a Gladiator or a Brute and it will be beautiful.


----------



## DC (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## GOTWA (Dec 3, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Some straight up haters in this thread. :) one day I will have a Gladiator or a Brute and it will be beautiful.



I now question your judgement, Sir.  And to think, I voted for you.  It's like 2016 all over again.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm your huckleberry!

View attachment 25310


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 5, 2018)

I liked the old skool Comanche and Cherokee, I always kinda viewed them as the last of the solid built jeeps (no plastics and cheap parts).  I had a 87 YJ wrangler and a 91 Comanche truck.  Both were great vehicles,  really liked that 4.0 in that Comanche.  But they weren't built like the old cj's, etc.

Landcruisers are badass, the 79 series is well known around the world for being a workhorse.

That said, I'll stand by my original statement, that thing posted at the beginning of the thread is freaking ugly.


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 5, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> I'm your huckleberry!
> 
> View attachment 25310



Bruce Jenner's truck?


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 5, 2018)

Could be.  Saw it this morning and couldn't get over it's pure awesomeness.  Clearly the inspiration behind the Gladiator.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2018)

We had Defenders in Iraq.  Good vehicles.


----------



## digrar (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm assuming you sat in the tray? There's not a lot of room in those bad boys at 6'4"...


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 5, 2018)

digrar said:


> I'm assuming you sat in the tray? There's not a lot of room in those bad boys at 6'4"...


I did most of the driving.  It's shocking how many people in the US Army can't drive stick.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 6, 2018)

Not like basic in '86 when you learned on a jeep.....I can still hear my DS yelling at me every time I stalled out on a hill


----------



## GOTWA (Dec 7, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Not like basic in '86 when you learned on a jeep.....I can still hear my DS yelling at me every time I stalled out on a hill


My first car was a stick...in 2005.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 7, 2018)

My first "drive" was on a 1969 Ford 3/4 truck, three on the tree... I was 7, and couldn't reach the peddles...but I kept that truck straight as I could in that hay field. Realised as I got a little older,  I wasn't needed,  as a bungee cord kept the wheels straight at $.010 a bale in the barn!


----------

